# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Fabregas đau lòng vì 8 năm trắng tay tại Arsenal

## kevinsorbo

*Fabregas đau lòng vì 8 năm tr**ắ**ng tay t**ạ**i Arsenal*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Sau rất nhiều chờ đợi hôm qua Cesc Fabregas đã chính thức có buổi ra mắt tại Nou Camp. Phát biểu trong buổi họp báo tiền vệ người TBN thừa nhận nỗi đau lớn nhất trong sự nghiệp là không thể có danh hiệu nào sau 8 năm cùng Arsenal.*

Được HLV Wenger đưa về Arsenal khi mới chỉ 16 tuổi, Cesc Fabregas đã có 8 năm dài gắn bó với “các pháo thủ”. Vậy nhưng cuối cùng anh vẫn phải ra đi khi giấc mộng vinh quang không thành. Và với tiền vệ người TBN đây vẫn sẽ là sự nuối tiếc lớn nhất trong sự nghiệp cầu thủ.


Một tương lai mới đang chờ Fabregas tại Nou Camp

“Với tôi nuối tiếc lớn nhất trong sự nghiệp chính là không một lần được nâng cao cúp VĐ với tư cách thủ quân của Arsenal. Nhưng còn hơn cả thế đó là nỗi đau khi bạn cứ phải lặp đi lặp lại một chu trình nhàm chán: cố gắng giành chiến thắng, nỗ lực hết cách này rồi cách khác nhưng cuối cùng nhận ra rằng mình chưa đủ xuất sắc để vượt qua vạch đích”, Fabregas bộc bạch.

“Chúng tôi không có những tố chất cần thiết để chiến thắng trong các cuộc nước rút tới ngôi VĐ. Dù vậy Arsenal vẫn là một đội bóng lớn và họ sẽ tiếp tục chiến đấu dù không có tôi, cũng giống như khi Patrick Vieira hay Thierry Henry ra đi. Đó là một đội bóng vĩ đại và tôi tin họ sẽ sớm tìm lại sức mạnh của mình”.

Cựu thủ quân của Arsenal đồng thời tiết lộ anh đã phải đấu tranh tư tưởng rất nhiều và có nhiều giờ nói chuyện với HLV Wenger trước khi ra đi. “Giữa tôi và Wenger có một mối liên hệ đặc biệt. Chúng tôi đã nói chuyện rất nhiều lần về quyết định này. Ngay cả khi nhận được đề nghị 80 triệu bảng ông ấy cũng không muốn để tôi ra đi.

Nhưng cuối cùng tôi tự nhủ mình phải thuyết phục ông ấy. Tôi rất biết ơn vì ông ấy đã tôn trọng nguyện vọng của các cầu thủ. Wenger là một con người đặc biệt và sẽ mãi là người cha thứ hai của tôi. Không lời nào có thể diễn tả hết những gì ông ấy đã làm cho tôi. Bởi vậy tôi sẽ luôn mang hình ảnh của ông ấy trong tâm trí, trong tim”.

Nhận định về những ngày sắp tới tại Barca, Fabregas khẳng định anh đã sẵn sàng chiến đấu để giành vị trí chính thức. “Tôi muốn cảm ơn Pep Guardiola vì những nỗ lực và sự tin tưởng ông ấy dành cho tôi. 2-3 năm trước tôi chưa sẵn sàng nhưng giờ tôi hoàn toàn tự tin.
Tôi biết mình luôn muốn được sát cánh cùng những cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất thế giới. Tôi đã chờ đợi ngày này rất lâu nhưng điều đó hoàn toàn xứng đáng. Hôm nay là một ngày đặc biệt, một trong những ngày đẹp nhất đời tôi”.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
gia dola 
chứng khoán
tin tuc
tin nhanh trong ngay
lich thi dau ngoai hang anh

----------

